# Mobile using home WIFI network?



## Obeisance (May 5, 2014)

So I know next to nothing about home WIFI/mobile networks and I hope this is the right place to post this. Feel free to move it if it isn't.

I know my home WIFI connection is configured for normal use. My phone connects to other WIFI networks but won't connect to mine.

Well, it'll connect and authenticate, but constantly says I'm offline if I try to use the connection.

Samsung Galaxy S5
Billion BiPAC 7700N R2
ADSL2

I assume I have to enable something in my modem's settings? What am I looking for when I log into it?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

The connection problem lies with your phone and not you modem. Have a look at this and try all of the suggested steps. My guess is the security setting on the phone doesn't match the security setting on the wifi network...eg WPA, WPA2.


Troubleshoot Wi-Fi connections on your Android phone - TechRepublic


Beginners: Connect Your iPhone, iPod Touch, or Android Phone to a Wi-Fi Network


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is another guide here for the S5 plus many other things Samsung Galaxy S5 User & Setup Guide | Geek Squad


----------

